# Rifle



## Elkman11 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Which Is a better deer Rifle?*​
Kember .2701653.33%Remington 7mm1446.67%


----------



## Elkman11 (Mar 27, 2008)

Which Is a better deer gun


----------



## dd6 (Dec 2, 2007)

Gottta coin? Flip it! 
I voted .270 though, just because.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Kimber is 270 WSM IMO!! Can not beat it!


----------



## Elkman11 (Mar 27, 2008)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Kimber is 270 WSM IMO!! Can not beat it!


Yeah I also voted for my 270 I shot 4 bucks through the heart this season and the last 2


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I'm not voting, here. The Kimber is a fine rifle, although over priced, IMO. The Remington can be a fine gun, but there have been examples of problems. I think the 7 mag is more than 99% of deer hunters need. I think a 30-06 case provides all we need for most of our hunting in North America. However, I like the 284 bore over the 277 bore due to bullet availability. So, how do I vote?


----------



## Elkman11 (Mar 27, 2008)

sdeprie said:


> I'm not voting, here. The Kimber is a fine rifle, although over priced, IMO. The Remington can be a fine gun, but there have been examples of problems. I think the 7 mag is more than 99% of deer hunters need. I think a 30-06 case provides all we need for most of our hunting in North America. However, I like the 284 bore over the 277 bore due to bullet availability. So, how do I vote?


WTF just vote


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Deer only and under 500 yards I would vote for the Kimber in 270. For myself I like long range and will take the 7mm. I would like the Kimber over the Remington, but I vote for the 7mm which should take me to 800 yards with a 26 inch barrel.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

I'll give you 2 answers No.1 I would choose a .270 over the 7mm just personal preference. No.2 I would take Remington over Kimber 7 out 7 days a week I have purchased and resold a Kiber pistol and rifle that I was extremely dissapionted with. Both had to be sent back to them and took way to long to get returned added with bad customer service too. Have owned and used more Remingtons than i can count and never had problem one with any of them. I like the M700 so much that all my rifle builds have been on M700 actions. Now my opinion go with a .264 WM rather than the 7mm RM and choose the 6.5-06AI over the .270 WCF like I have done. Flat shooting, hard hitting, light recoiling, and stone dead killers like all my 6.5's are realy hard to beat no matter wich way look at it!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

7 mag, less chamber pressure than a 270, and that results in less recoil. I'm a whimp, LOL. Either will do a fine job


----------

